# Value estimate?



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting rid of this tank sometime in the future...

dimensions : 30" x 12" x 16"
matching stand
black plastic hood? + light fixture

how much could i get for something like this?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what shape is everything in? scratches? nicks?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

all good shape, tank has a long but minor scratch on the right side[rock scraped it a bit when moving things around inside the tank].


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

bump D:


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

hello... it would depend on what the "market value" is on the setup... USUALLY I tell people to sell it for 1/2 of what they paid for it IF its in good shape... a 25 gallon setup like this "NEW" could range from $99 to $299 depending on what kind of stand... good luck! mb


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

depends on that stand...

I am thinking $60 for this setup.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

lol... would a picture be helpful?
(I bought this setup from a friend for $200 a few years ago )


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not trying to be rude but unless there is something unique about this setup $200 is definitely overpaying for a used 25 gallon tank, stand and canopy.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Firerox said:


> lol... would a picture be helpful?
> (I bought this setup from a friend for $200 a few years ago )


Yes a pics would be very helpful. From your description and depends on the condition it could be anywhere from $50 to $80.

BTW, when you got it from your friend for $200 did it come with filters, decorations, gravels, air pumps, fish etc..


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I am thinking along the lines of $50 also. I mean $50 is an easy sale, anything higher you can wait around for no-showers and lowballers


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Forgot what it came from when I bought it from a friend, my parents made the purchase. I know realize that they got ripped off. I think it came with an AC20 or something like that... and a couple of decorations. It was out first tank in Canada and we didn't know much about the prices back then.

PICS!


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

buump! If i get rid of this tank I will probably add my own money and get a bigger tank


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Firerox said:


> buump! If i get rid of this tank I will probably add my own money and get a bigger tank


how much are you looking for? *just curious*



$40? $50? $60?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Firerox,

Got pics of the inside? I'm sure peopple would like to know the useable spacing and also how the back and side of the stand looks like as well.

Some of use got a lot of kit and useable spacing is a huge plus.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of this tank sometime in the future...
> 
> dimensions : 30" x 12" x 16"
> matching stand
> ...


Are the measurements off or is it a custom cut tank? I'm just going with what I'm seeing here.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

I think $1/gal for the tank and they consider the stand pricing. From all the aquarium sales and parts I've seen in a years time coming back to aquariums I have to agree with what others have said that the resale is not high on the aquariums. Depreciation it seems is high but also a good thing for those wanting to start learning how to keep fish so on the upside while the value of the stuff takes a hit you'll know it'll be very welcomed at it's next home.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll try to get pictures soon. I don't know about the tank, I thought it was 29 gallons until I actually measured it. The stand doesn't even have a pack panel! It's just the 2 sides + 2 "doors" on the front. o_o I'll take pics once I get all the crap in there out. Pics are also hard to take because I have to squish in to the place where it's located  hehe


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just like mine! but mine is 36" long


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I'll try to get pictures soon. I don't know about the tank, I thought it was 29 gallons until I actually measured it. The stand doesn't even have a pack panel! It's just the 2 sides + 2 "doors" on the front. o_o I'll take pics once I get all the crap in there out. Pics are also hard to take because I have to squish in to the place where it's located  hehe


No back panel? O__o?? Whaa? That seems a little odd to me but then again I've not seen a lot of aquarium stands and can only think of tv/vcr stands.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Just like mine! but mine is 36" long


Bigfishy,

Why not get some 3-4 tier stands in your place and wall up the tanks and such?  Save space and also house more stock.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Bigfishy,
> 
> Why not get some 3-4 tier stands in your place and wall up the tanks and such?  Save space and also house more stock.




I have already replaced that tank with a 135G and two 10G





AquaNekoMobile said:


> No back panel? O__o?? Whaa? That seems a little odd to me but then again I've not seen a lot of aquarium stands and can only think of tv/vcr stands.


Same as mine (no back panel), so I added pieces of wood for more support. You should do the same too for safety!


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> how much are you looking for? *just curious*
> 
> 
> 
> $40? $50? $60?


As much as possible ._.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll buy just the tank and such, no need for a stand, PM me if you're interested 
Using it for a breeder tank. Btw, the market value guideline is $2 per gallon if it's brand new, $1/g if it's show room condition (mint), and $0.50-$0.75 on fish room condition depending on condition. This applies to smaller tanks, you can't expect to get a 135 gallon tank in mint condition for $135, as I said, this is just a general guideline, there is much room for exceptions.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

From ym understanding 50cent/gal would mean the seller just drains the water and remove whatever else they want to keep and no other effort is put into the tank and you take it. At that price more often then not you need to invest a lot of time on elbow grease to clean the tank. 

At $1/gal I expect the tank to be 95% spot free. I can understand some calcium stains on the side of the tank but that is easy to clean off with vinegar.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol... Confusing. I looked at the back of the tank where I stuck the background and noticed a Hagen brand on the rim. This isn't a standard size I don't think but everything seems to match it perfectly. Also @bigfishy, that photo is DATED FROM THE FUTURE! IT'S NOT 2012 YET!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Firerox said:


> Lol... Confusing. I looked at the back of the tank where I stuck the background and noticed a Hagen brand on the rim. This isn't a standard size I don't think but everything seems to match it perfectly. Also @bigfishy, that photo is DATED FROM THE FUTURE! IT'S NOT 2012 YET!


Hmmm.... fluxing...fluxing.....fluxing....  

Hehe...if anyone gets that reference.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

That stand is wikkid! If only it had a back panel. I have my larger tanks stored on a buffet cabinet bottom that i got for goodwill for 12.50. I dont think you got ripped off at all. That setup seems more then ok, especially because it was a complete.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I'll buy just the tank and such, no need for a stand, PM me if you're interested
> Using it for a breeder tank. Btw, the market value guideline is $2 per gallon if it's brand new, $1/g if it's show room condition (mint), and $0.50-$0.75 on fish room condition depending on condition. This applies to smaller tanks, you can't expect to get a 135 gallon tank in mint condition for $135, as I said, this is just a general guideline, there is much room for exceptions.


Thanks, but I'd actually like to sell it as a whole, it'd be hard to sell just a stand. I also need to get rid of the hundreds of MTS and apple snails in it first.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

AHHHH I measured it wrong! It's 30" x 12" x 18" which makes it a 28g apparently.


----------

